

Ask YC:  What happened to WattVision (YC S08)? - physcab

I was pretty excited to hear about this company during their demo day.  I signed up for their e-mail newsletter but haven't heard a peep.  Anyone have any news?
======
savrajsingh
Hey friends of wattvision! Yes, it's been a while -- we've been working hard
on the hardware. Send an email with a digital photo of your meter to
info@wattvision.com, and we can put you in the queue to get hooked up. Expect
something soon and thanks for the support!!!

~~~
jacquesm
maybe you should update your blog every now and then ?

By the way, you are no doubt aware of this, but just in case you are not,
there are now also meters that indicate consumption using a blinking LED.

------
jacquesm
Total radio silence since June 10th, see <http://twitter.com/wattvision>

------
nitrogen
WattVision sounds like it would be useful as a backend for one part of my YC
W10 proposal. I hope to get the opportunity to work with them in the future.

------
arram
Last I heard about two weeks ago, they were still plugging away. I'd expect
something soon.

------
einarvollset
YC W09..

